# Blade scratch?



## hellokitty (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi.

I recently purchased a wusthof knife and today lent it to my mum for her to use it for the day.

When she returned it I was shocked to find that there was a 1 inch, clearly visible scratch mark on the left side of the blade. At first I thought it was food stain so i washed it with hot soapy water and dried it, but it was still there.

I was very disappointed because 1) mum didn't take good care of it and 2) clearly i expected wusthof blades to handle more tear & wear.

Then just a few minutes ago I was chopping some veges and when I washed it with hot water and detergent i found that the scratch had gone!

What could be a reasonable explanation for this?


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

As knives go, Wusthof blades are somewhat soft. But "soft" for steel is still pretty hard compared to most things you might bang it on. And scratch you get in it will usually be shallow and superficial, thus easy to buff out. Don't sweat a scratch- it won't hurt anything. And your knife is a tool, like hammer or screwdriver. Who cares if the face of a hammer gets scratched?

BTW, welcome to CT!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

You buffed the scratch out with use and washing -- probably far more the latter.

Plus, what Phaedrus said. 

Like most knives, a Wusthof is a better tool than an artwork. I know the two of you are still in the first flush of young love, but you and the knife will each take a beating over the years -- might as well get used to it. I guarantee it doesn't care what you look like. Just keep it sharp.

Finally, you don't have to do much to scratch the mirror surface of a new Wustie. 

BDL


----------

